# Opinions on Moto 2013 Le Champ TI vs 2014 SL TI



## marty915 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm on the fence trying to decide between the 2013 Moto TI vs the 2014 SL TI (which is only $100 more on sale right now).

You get the better wheels and updated frame, but I'm just a little concerned about adopting Ultegra 6800 (11 speed) from a durability and cost to maintain standpoint (~$70 cassettes and ~$150 for the big chainring). Granted Ultegra 6700 isn't much cheaper but there you have the option to step down to Tiagra or 105 on the drivetrain replacements to save money.

If anyone has the newer SL TI frame, do I have valid concerns or is the extra $100 a no brainer?

Thanks


----------



## Nitram987 (Aug 22, 2013)

*2014 Le Champion SL Ti -- it's sweet*

I received my 2014 Sl Ti in September. It's well worth it. It handles smooth and rough paved roads with ease. It even allowed me to whiz down compacted, gravelled rails-to-trails roads with confidence and comfort. The Ti frame absorbed all of these roads well, while still allowing me to feel the road before getting into trouble. The new 22-gear 6800 is essentially the previous Dura Ace, moved down to the Integra -- smooth, effortless and a pleasure to explore.

I can't comment on the 2013 version. In my mind, essentially getting the Dura Ace in the new 6800 Integra is preferrable and should thrill you for years to come. The group set on this 2014 Le Champion SL Ti is really well selected and more than I could have hoped for at this price.

Although now with totally different ownership, this is the first bike that I have allowed to retire my original, 43-year-old, Made-in-France, 21-speed Motobecane!!


----------

